# Saxonia Thin 37mm - Grail Worthy?



## tag189psu

Ok, so I know what forum I’m in and also that the 37mm Thin is also probably the least “grail worthy” in the Lange portfolio. However, I’m a long time fan of the brand and the design speaks to me. However, I’ve never had the opportunity to see one in the flesh. Does it live up to expectations, or is it simply an entry point to the brand and a diluted version of the real thing?


----------



## galtuk

One of the best things about Lange is the finishing is fantastic for each and every piece in the range no matter the price point.

You pay more for complication or materials bit Lange does not make it's best finishing optional. 

Really commendable in my view. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tag189psu

That’s what I’ve heard - and as much as I like some of the more complicated pieces, I actually like the simplicity of the Saxonia Thin design. I’ll probably decide to sell two or three really good watches (IWC Mark XVIII/Tudor BB/Nomos/one of my Sinns - undecided) to partially offset the purchase, so not an easy decision. I’ve come to the conclusion you can only wear one watch at a time - want to make sure it’s worth it. Sounds like I need to see one in the flesh.


----------



## cadomniel

Its one of my grail watches.....


----------



## tag189psu

What are the others, out of interest?


----------



## weisscomposer

Seeing Lange's watches in person convinced me that I just had to have one. Seeing the Saxonia Thin in person convinced me that I'd even be happy with their "entry level" watch.


----------



## 3leggedpony

I tried on the white gold/white dial version in the boutique the other day. It is a really beautiful watch


----------



## CFR

It's definitely not "diluted," as others have said! The finishing is spectacular. Personally, I prefer to see a moving second hand on a watch, so that particular model wouldn't be my first choice. I'd go with something like the 35mm Saxonia (small wrist here). But if you either like or don't mind the lack of a second hand, then the Sax Thin is a great choice.


----------



## GregNYC

I've tried it on and it is definitely grailworthy. Finishing is superb, and I love the simplicity.


----------



## tag189psu

Thanks all, very helpful and sounds like I need to try one on myself.


----------



## phsiao08

Personally like the small seconds variant.


----------



## F1_watches

You define what a grail watch is... Whatever that is, go for it on your own terms!


----------



## Watch129025

F1_watches said:


> You define what a grail watch is... Whatever that is, go for it on your own terms!


This, 100%.


----------



## Bwool

I had the 37mm Saxonia Rose Gold and a Lange 1. I think the 37mm is definitely a grail watch for me! Maybe even a little more so than the Lange 1 for me because the Saxonia is so versatile. But maybe I will get the white gold one instead of the Rose gold one next time.


----------



## SILES89

Definitely grail worthy.


----------



## weisscomposer

I'm on track to pick up one of these (reference 201.033 in rose gold) by the end of the year.

Any stories / reviews from current or former owners?


----------



## missing-link

This is a very modern watch and perfect in its simplicity. I went shopping for a dress watch in a strict sense and the white gold Saxonia Thin became my favorite over JLC Ultra Thin, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony to name a few. Certainly worth checking out in flesh. But do yourself a favor and have a white dress shirt and a suite jacket on when you go.


----------



## ragingcao

Absolutely. Dress it up or dress it casual.


----------



## DMalachi

This is my grail watch that I am currently saving for. I have tried it on in the Pink Gold a couple times and am just in love. The movement finishing is as good as any other Lange. The simplicity of the dial is striking, elegant, and in my humble opinion, more appealing than a Calatrava, Patrimony, Jules Audemars, et al. Plus it is very discreet, something I love. It's a fantastic dress watch, and I haven't read a bad thing about it, even from the oft cantankerous Watch Snob over at askmen.com. All signs point to this being a worthy grail.


----------



## DMalachi

Gorgeous. After seeing these pictures, I'm rethinking whether I ought to go for the pink gold or the white gold. Fortunately, I've got a couple years to figure it out, haha.


----------



## weisscomposer

Thanks, ragingcao, for sharing the amazing pictures!


----------



## uon

i had the saxonia thin 37mm in pink gold. very elegant and slightly feminine. it was designed to be unisex and ADs have the short strap. it is discreet as a few people mistook it for cheaper watch brands popular with young people.


----------



## Navman007

I think its a very personal opinion whether Saxonia 37 Thin is a grail worthy watch. I personally think it is. First of all, its one of the absolute top tier watchmakers in the world. So it might be an entry level watch but it is superfine. No compromise has been made in the finishing of the movement. I find the finishing (movement) of entry level Langes superior to entry level Pateks.


----------



## ChetBaker

I tried one on at a local AD here in Amsterdam a couple of weeks ago. I left slightly underwhelmed by its empty dial and small size. Very very nicely decorated movement though. Try before you buy.


----------



## Citlalcoatl

ChetBaker said:


> I tried one on at a local AD here in Amsterdam a couple of weeks ago. I left slightly underwhelmed by its empty dial and small size. Very very nicely decorated movement though. Try before you buy.


Absolutely try it on. For its style and size I don't find it empty but it definitely is on the stoic/severe side of dressy and one of the better production dress watches currently out there in my opinion. I have a wrist that is about 7.5 inches so while the watch is outstanding, it felt just slightly small for me but it still looked great. I'm betting it would look even better on someone with a smaller wrist.


----------



## Tomatoes11

Definitely grail worthy. I had it for about a year and regret moving on from it.


----------



## Sinanamus

Absolutely. I would pick this over a Calatrava and probably a Patrimony any day. What a simple stunner.


----------



## hrobi

try it on - it wears extremely extremely well. I would say I personally prefer it to the any of the 1815 collection or any lange watch under $35k.

the saxonia thin is by far the best dress watch i've tried on under $15k and probably $20k. hard to explain what it is, but the balance of the dial, the hands, the size of the indices, the colour and lustre, the case, is just perfect IMO. Go try it on!


----------



## MikeSunWest

It would be odd for me not to have the second sweep hand but I could overcome that quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80

tag189psu said:


> Ok, so I know what forum I'm in and also that the 37mm Thin is also probably the least "grail worthy" in the Lange portfolio. However, I'm a long time fan of the brand and the design speaks to me. However, I've never had the opportunity to see one in the flesh. Does it live up to expectations, or is it simply an entry point to the brand and a diluted version of the real thing?


I recently picked up a Saxonia thin and it's becoming my favorite Lange out of my collection. The rear bezel is thin so that the movement is larger to see which is a pleasure. And the front bezel is thin, which makes the watch wears larger than 37mm. I also switched the strap to make it more casual and it feels great on the wrist. It may become my daily driver now.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

mmiah80 said:


> I recently picked up a Saxonia thin and it's becoming my favorite Lange out of my collection. The rear bezel is thin so that the movement is larger to see which is a pleasure. And the front bezel is thin, which makes the watch wears larger than 37mm. I also switched the strap to make it more casual and it feels great on the wrist. It may become my daily driver now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


This is great, if I owned a Saxonia Thin I'd want to wear it daily as well. More pictures with different straps please!


----------



## ICUdude

Hey Tag, this is one of the best watchmakers in the world, anything from them would be grail worthy!


----------



## bosko

It was my first ALS and I regret trading it. I have been missing it ever since... this may end up being the one I have to get back! My vote for the WG version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana

Anyone, feel free to take my mint 37MM Saxonia Thing White gold off my hands LOLOL


----------



## De Wolfe

Any X watch is "Grail worthy" to X person; its all upto you to decide on that


----------



## dragnflyjunk

definitely MY grail... one day!


----------



## ReturningSon

I love the Saxonia Thin. It was a toss up between this Thin in rose gold and an older pre-2015 gen Saxonia Automatik in white. I ended up going with the Auto simply because I liked the “leaner” look of the older generation dial.


----------



## mario1971

mmiah80 said:


> I recently picked up a Saxonia thin and it's becoming my favorite Lange out of my collection. The rear bezel is thin so that the movement is larger to see which is a pleasure. And the front bezel is thin, which makes the watch wears larger than 37mm. I also switched the strap to make it more casual and it feels great on the wrist. It may become my daily driver now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


It looks cool on this less elegant bar.


----------



## whatcar2012

Undoubtedly! Go get one and you will not regret.
I owned a Patek Philipps 5167 (sc324), JLC and having Blancpain Villeret Quantieme Full Calendar, Rolex, Omega AT150.
Saxonia Thin is my favorite among all collections. I spent almost a year to figure out if I want to get a Lange 1, Lange 1 MP, 1815, Saxonia Small Seconds or Saxonia Thin. Fortunately I got the right one.

You can see the beauty of the art and craftsmanship of the movement even under 100X magnification. 
Check out the videos of the 100X magnification of Lange movement:

I posted my video at youtube:
100 X magnification of Lange Saxonia Thin Calibre L093.1 with Dino_Lite digital microscope (Video)


----------



## mmiah80

mario1971 said:


> It looks cool on this less elegant bar.


I changed the strap to dress it down. I have another Saxonia small seconds that I use to dress up with, but I like this as a daily wearer.

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## whatcar2012

You can see the beauty of the art and craftsmanship of the movement even under 100X magnification.
Check out the videos of the 100X magnification of Lange movement:


----------



## Coloneltom

Definitely grail worthy!


----------



## shaunlawler

If this had a sweeping seconds hand it would be mine!


----------



## matthew P

I actually love the lack of minute markers and second hand...... my bigger hang up is the silver face. I wish they would release a black dialed version with WG case. 
I feel like I’d wear that version more.
I love the current version but other light dial watches in my collection just don’t get the wrist time any more. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## weisscomposer

matthew P said:


> I love the current version but other light dial watches in my collection just don't get the wrist time any more.


I have an address that you can mail them off to, if you'd like.



matthew P said:


> I wish they would release a black dialed version with WG case.


This is actually a really interesting idea. Or maybe black dial with pink gold case? I wonder if anyone has good enough Photoshop skills to do a mock-up...


----------



## HaiovR

Yes, definitely worth the grail status)


----------



## jlgoldman5

weisscomposer said:


> This is actually a really interesting idea. Or maybe black dial with pink gold case? I wonder if anyone has good enough Photoshop skills to do a mock-up...


Here's a mock up of what the Saxonia Thin rose/pink gold might look like with a black dial.


----------



## weisscomposer

That's not half bad! Nice mock-up!


----------



## matthew P

Good mock up.... I’m guessing the white gold would look just as good .

I doubt they will ever make this move as it takes away from the “black tie/ dress watch” feel....... it would be incredibly versatile in black dial/ either metal. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## whatcar2012

No doubt! This is the watch I never want to trade among all my watch collections. I’ve traded my 5167, Blancpain Villeret Complete MP, JLC Geophysics, Yachmaster. From time to time I am thinking to trade my DD, 114270 or Omega AT150. But Saxonia Thin is the watch I will keep it and never want to trade.


----------



## weisscomposer

whatcar2012 said:


> This is the watch I never want to trade among all my watch collections.


For me, the only thing I could see trading my Saxonia Thin for is another Lange! After nine months of ownership, this watch still impresses me every day and always brings a smile to my face.


----------



## csong825

I would say any ALS is grail worthy. As others have said, the finishing on all of their watches is best in class IMO. I looked at the Saxonia Thin a few years ago and it is no exception. It is truly beautiful in the flesh and a perfect dress watch to wear on formal occasions. To me, however, a two-handed watch was a little bland. I felt the same way when I had a PAM112. Not having a second hand bothered me more than I thought. I ended up with an 1815 Up/Down. Different price range but a lot of more fun details to look at (more depth with subdials, blued hands, red on the power reserve, railroad track minute markers, etc.). In the end, you can't go wrong with ALS. Try them on, get what makes you smile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

